# Der Dunkle Turm: Der erste Trailer zur Adaption von Stephen Kings Kult-Reihe



## Launethil (3. Mai 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Der Dunkle Turm: Der erste Trailer zur Adaption von Stephen Kings Kult-Reihe* gefragt.


					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Der Dunkle Turm: Der erste Trailer zur Adaption von Stephen Kings Kult-Reihe


----------



## Shredhead (3. Mai 2017)

Wow, das sieht ja mal so richtig Scheiße aus.


----------



## Rabowke (3. Mai 2017)

... lass das mal nicht den sauerboy79 sehen und lesen, ich glaub, der tickt gleich aus!

Wobei mich schon die ersten zwei Bücher mehr als nur gelangweilt haben.


----------



## Wynn (3. Mai 2017)

Die ersten drei Bücher sind sozusagen der Prolog 

Die Bücherreihe selbst hat ohne Biographie der dunkle Turm sein lebenswerk um die 13000 Seiten.

Der Film selbst ist halt ein Spin off das in einer alternativen Welt spielt und sich auf Transformers Action beschränkt und nur die Grundstory hat.


----------



## Rabowke (3. Mai 2017)

Wie gesagt, ich fand die Bücher auch nicht gut geschrieben ... wobei mir der Stil von King eh nicht so gefällt, die meisten Werke sind recht ... einfach. Irgendwie. 

Schwer zu beschreiben.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. Mai 2017)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... lass das mal nicht den sauerboy79 sehen und lesen, ich glaub, der tickt gleich aus!


Dieser Moment liegt schon einige Monate zurück, seit ja bekannt ist wie weit sich die Adaption von den Büchern entfernt. 

Naja... Was soll ich nach Sichtung des Trailers sagen... Technisch wird er bestimmt ganz solide werden, aber inhaltlich rollen sich bei mir die Fußnägel hoch. Dazu die totale Fehlbesetzung... Nichts gegen Elba und Mcconaughey, aber die passen leider überhaupt nicht in ihre angedachten Rollen.

Ich habs damals gesagt, und ich sage es wieder: Aquaman ist scheiss- Oh, falsches Franchise.  

Spaß beiseite, kurzum: Es ist - das kann ich auch ohne Sichtung des Films schon voraussagen - nicht die Verfilmung wie ich sie mir vorgestellt/erhofft hab. Punkt.


Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. Mai 2017)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ich fand die Bücher auch nicht gut geschrieben ... wobei mir der Stil von King eh nicht so gefällt, die meisten Werke sind recht ... einfach. Irgendwie.
> 
> Schwer zu beschreiben.


Red dich nicht raus. Du hast nur das Multiversum von "The Dark Tower" nicht verstanden. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Wynn (3. Mai 2017)

Stephen King hat einen sehr eigenwilligen Schreibstil - deshalb sind viele seine Bücher in der Verfilmung gefloppt.

Auch wurde oft diskutiert ob er Drogen nahm beim schreiben mancher Bücher er weckt bei manchen Leuten UR Ängste in der Psyche mit seinen Stories. 
Nicht ohne Grund wird empholen das bestimmte King Romane erst ab 16 empholen werden.  Auch ändert sich sein Schreibstil und er bezieht sich auf andere Werke.
Der Dunkle Turm der Roman ist ein Zyklus für den er 22 Jahre gebraucht hat und indem er viele seine Romane verknüpft die er nebenbei schrieb.  
In der dunkle Turm Reihe springt er von einem stil zum nächsten was ihn damals gerade fasziniert hatte und später wurden seine Romane so philosophisch das man teilweise sie zwei mal lesen musste um die zusammenhänge zu verstehen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. Mai 2017)

Sein Schreibstil ist schlicht und einfach direkt. Nicht verkünstelt oder verschwurbelt wie es andere Schreiber versuchen. Er bringt seine Geschichten direkt auf den Punkt und versteht es wunderbar seinen Buchcharakteren greifbare Tiefe und Persönlichkeit zu geben. Dafür lässt er sich auch viel Zeit, und das sieht man insbesondere seiner "Dark Tower"-Reihe an. [emoji106] 

Sein Epos wird nicht ohne Grund als das "Lord of the Rings" im King-Universum bezeichnet. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rabowke (3. Mai 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Red dich nicht raus. Du hast nur das Multiversum von "The Dark Tower" nicht verstanden.


Oja ... weil die Werke, und im speziellen dieses Werk, ja so wahnsinnig kompliziert sind.


----------



## Rabowke (3. Mai 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> [...]
> Sein Epos wird nicht ohne Grund als das "Lord of the Rings" im King-Universum bezeichnet.
> [...]


... von wem?


----------



## kidou1304 (3. Mai 2017)

hm...der trailer schaut erstmal nach nem soliden Actionfilm aus. Da ich die Bücher nicht kenne, wird das sicherlich nen angenehmer Blurayabend^^


----------



## Exar-K (3. Mai 2017)

Laut Trailer hat Roland ja kaum noch etwas mit seiner literarischen Vorlage gemein (und damit meine ich diesmal nicht die Hautfarbe).
Gefällt mir überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Worrel (3. Mai 2017)

Wynn schrieb:


> Der Film selbst ist halt ein Spin off das in einer alternativen Welt spielt und sich auf Transformers Action beschränkt und nur die Grundstory hat.


Und warum dann eine Buchvorlage verfilmen, wenn man derart viel verdreht/vernachlässigt/rauslässt? Dann kann man sich doch lieber direkt was komplett Neues ausdenken.


----------



## BitByter (3. Mai 2017)

es bietet sich so sehr als serie an und hätte mit den rückblenden sogar raum für spinoffs, aber nöö.....


----------



## Bertie17 (3. Mai 2017)

BitByter schrieb:


> es bietet sich so sehr als serie an und hätte mit den rückblenden sogar raum für spinoffs, aber nöö.....



Je nach Erfolg des Films ist neben der Filmtrilogie eine zusätzliche Serie geplant, die voraussichtlich die Jugendjahre Rolands, also insbesondere die Ereignisse aus Band 4, darstellen wird.


----------



## xNomAnorx (3. Mai 2017)

Lässt mich unbeeindruckt zurück irgendwie.
Ich mag die Bücher, ist allerdings schon eine Weile her, dass ich sie gelesen habe. Aber selbst wenn ich die Bücher ausklammere und versuche den Trailer ohne Buchvorlage zu sehen, sieht das nicht wirklich gut aus. 
Besetzung passt imho überhaupt nicht, dabei mag ich sowohl Elba als auch McConaughey sehr.


----------



## Dosentier (3. Mai 2017)

Wirklich sehr schade, das der Film mit den Büchern im Grunde Null zu tun hat.
Außer das die Charaktere in stark abgewandelter Form vorkommen.
Aber die Story selber ist ja auch eine komplett andere und wohl in sich abgeschlossene in einem Film
Es ist wirklich sehr schade, das man sich soweit von den Büchern entfernt.
Dann hätte man dem Film doch einfach einen anderen Namen geben sollen, mit Bezug auf die Bücher aber selbst das wäre auch Falsch.


----------



## Cicero (4. Mai 2017)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ich fand die Bücher auch nicht gut geschrieben ... wobei mir der Stil von King eh nicht so gefällt, die meisten Werke sind recht ... einfach. Irgendwie.
> 
> Schwer zu beschreiben.



Ja, geht mir genau so. Als Vielleser empfand ich seine Bücher inhaltlich und sprachlich auch immer eine Stufe niedriger, wie Werke andere Autoren.  Sowohl im Englischen als auch in der deutschen Übersetzung.


----------



## McDrake (4. Mai 2017)

Cicero schrieb:


> Ja, geht mir genau so. Als Vielleser empfand ich seine Bücher inhaltlich und sprachlich auch immer eine Stufe niedriger, wie Werke andere Autoren.  Sowohl im Englischen als auch in der deutschen Übersetzung.



Was aber nicht bedeutet, dass es sich um schlechten Geschichten handelt.
Ich lese auch sehr viel vor dem Schlafen. Und da gibt es Bücher/Autoren, bei denen ich grade mal fünf Seiten weit komme, bis ich nicht mehr ganz mitbekomme, was ich grad gelesen habe.
Beim "einfachen" Schreibstil von King, kann man locker ein ganzes Kapitel lesen.


----------



## ruodlieb75 (6. Mai 2017)

Wo ist Clint Eastwood dies währe seine Rolle gewesen ??????

Ich liebe die Saga & kann von mir behaupten das ich alles von SK gelesen habe was in Deutschland erschienen ist. Aber das was in diesen trailer gezeigt wurde ist einfach nur Müll! Da passt gar nichts, Selbst die Hautfarbe ist wichtig, Rolland ist nun mal ein weißer und dies ist auch wichtig im Kontext zu der Romanreihe weil sonst die gesamte original geschichte in vielen bezügen  nicht mehr funktioniert. Leider wird dieses Machwerk wohl eine bessere Verfilmung oder Serie verhindern indem sie dem Publikum  ein falsches Bild in den Kopf setzt über die Romanreihe und deren story. Beim Turm muss man zwar nicht zwingend bei SCHWARZ anfangen sondern könnte direkt mit DREI beginnen aber ein erreichen des Turmes ist im Film absolut nicht nötig Rollands Welt oder Welten bieten soviel Stoff und so viele Geschichten um ein Publikum anzufixen. Filmisch währe der Buchanfang von DREI doch gut mit den Türen und unserer eigenen welt in den unterschiedlichen Zeiten. Aktion ist in der Buchvorlage genug und würde mit einen anständigen offenen Ende auch das Interesse an weiteren Filmen beim Zuschauer wecken. Des weiteren  wäre es auch nicht so schwer dies filmisch umzusetzen weil die großen Kulissen in der einige Geschichten der Bücher spielen erstmal den Produzenten erspart bleiben würden.


----------



## Demondead (11. Mai 2017)

Wie ich das verstanden habe setzt der Film mitten in der Geschichte ein und ist zeitgleich ein Sequel. Die Besetzung, über die man sich wirklich streiten kann, mal außen vor gelassen finde ich es schon komisch, wie jeder selbst ernannte Turm Experte das Ende der Bücher zu vergessen scheint, welches jede nur erdenkliche Variation der Geschichte absolut legitimiert. Anstatt sich zu freuen, dass man eine neue Geschichte aus dem Multiversum des Dunklen Turms rund um Roland präsentiert bekommt sind alle nur am rumflennen, wie sehr das gezeigte Material von der Buchvorlage abweicht. Eventuell hat Jake seinen eigenen Weg nach Mittwelt gefunden? Möglicherweise hat Roland dieses Mal Jake nicht geopfert, um Walter stellen zu können? Vielleicht ist es dadurch nie zur Ziehung der Drei gekommen? So viele Möglichkeiten... Aber nein, der Film folgt nicht Wort für Wort den Büchern und muss somit ja zwangsweise scheiße sein. Open your fckng Mind!


----------



## Wynn (11. Mai 2017)

Spoiler zu den Büchern falls wer wissen will wie die das Buch endet und wie es zum Film passt.

Gefunden im Inet



Spoiler



Von außen hatte Roland die Höhe des Turms auf ungefähr hundertachtzig Meter geschätzt. Aber als er einen Blick in den hundertsten, in den zweihundertsten Raum warf, wurde ihm klar, dass er schon achtmal hundertachtzig Meter hinaufgestiegen sein musste. Bald würde er einen Punkt erreichen, den seine Freunde von der Amerika-Seite als eine Meile bezeichnet hätten. Das waren mehr Stockwerke, als es geben konnte – kein Turm konnte eine Meile hoch sein –, aber dennoch stieg er weiter, erhöhte sogar sein Tempo, bis er fast rannte, und ermüdete trotzdem nie. Einmal kam er auf die Idee, er werde das Obergeschoss nie erreichen, weil der Dunkle Turm ebenso unendlich hoch wie zeitlich ewig sei. Aber nachdem er einen Augenblick darüber nachgedacht hatte, verwarf er diesen Gedanken wieder, erzählte der Turm doch sein Leben, und obwohl dieses Leben gewiss lang gewesen war, war es keineswegs ewig gewesen. Und wie es einen Anfang gehabt hatte (durch die Zedernholzklammer mit der blauen Seidenschleife bezeichnet), würde es auch ein Ende haben.
Vermutlich sogar bald.
Das Licht, das er hinter seinen Augen ahnte, war jetzt heller, schien weniger blau zu sein. Er kam an einem Raum mit Zoltan, dem zahmen Raben aus der Hütte des Grenzbewohners, vorbei. Er kam an einem Raum vorbei, der die atombetriebene Pumpe aus der Zwischenstation enthielt. Er stieg weitere Stufen hinauf, blieb kurz an der Tür eines Raums stehen, in dem ein verendeter Monsterhummer lag, und merkte, dass das Licht, das er ahnte, viel heller und überhaupt nicht mehr blau war.
Es war …
Er wusste ziemlich sicher, dass es …
Es war Sonnenlicht. Die Abenddämmerung mochte schon vorüber sein; der Alte Stern und die Alte Mutter mochten auf den Dunklen Turm herabscheinen, aber Roland war sich ziemlich sicher, dass er Sonnenschein sah – oder spürte.
Er stieg weiter, ohne einen Blick in weitere Räume zu werfen, ohne sich die Mühe zu machen, ihre Düfte aus der Vergangenheit zu riechen. Das Treppenhaus wurde enger, bis er mit den Schultern fast dessen gekrümmte Steinflanken berührte. Kein Lied mehr, außer der Wind galt als Lied, nur jenen hörte er nämlich seufzen.
Er kam an einer letzten offenen Tür vorbei. Auf dem Fußboden der winzigen Kammer dahinter lag ein Zeichenblock, von dem ein Gesicht wegradiert worden war. Auf dem Papier waren nur zwei rote Augen zurückgeblieben, die ihn anfunkelten.
Ich habe die Gegenwart erreicht. Ich habe das Jetzt erreicht.
Ja, und hier gab es Sonnenlicht, Commala-Sonnenlicht, das in seinen Augen auf ihn wartete. Es brannte heiß und scharf auf seine Haut herab. Auch die Windgeräusche waren lauter, wirkten ebenfalls rau. Unversöhnlich. Roland sah zur Fortsetzung der Wendeltreppe auf; dort würden seine Schultern die Mauern berühren, weil die Passage nicht breiter als ein Sarg war. Noch neunzehn Stufen, dann war der Raum im Obergeschoss des Dunklen Turms sein.
»Ich komme!«, rief er. »Wenn ihr mich hört, so hört mich wohl an! Ich komme!«
Er nahm die Stufen eine nach der anderen, stieg sie mit durchgedrücktem Rücken und hoch erhobenem Kopf hinauf. Die anderen Räume hatten offen vor seinem Blick gelegen. Der letzte Raum war mit einer Tür aus Geisterholz verschlossen, in die ein einzelnes Wort eingeschnitzt war. Dieses Wort lautete:

ROLAND

Er packte den Türknopf. In das Metall war eine Wildrose eingraviert, die sich um einen Revolver wand, einen der großen Sechsschüsser, die er von seinem Vater geerbt und nun auf ewig verloren hatte.
Trotzdem werden sie wieder dir gehören, flüsterten die Stimme des Turms und die Stimme der Rosen, die jetzt eins waren.
Wie meint ihr das?
Darauf bekam er keine Antwort, aber der Knopf unter seiner Hand drehte sich, und vielleicht war das eine Antwort. Roland öffnete die Tür zu dem Raum im Obergeschoss des Dunklen Turms.
Er sah und begriff sofort, was er sah; dieses Wissen traf ihn wie ein Hammerschlag, heiß wie die Sonne jener Wüste, die die Mutter aller Wüsten war. Wie viele Male war er schon diese Stufen hinaufgestiegen, nur um zurückgewiesen, zurückgedrängt, zurückgeworfen zu werden? Nicht zurück zum Anfang (als manches sich vielleicht noch hätte ändern lassen, um den Fluch der Zeit aufzuheben), sondern zu jenem Augenblick in der Mohainewüste, als er endlich begriffen hatte, dass seine gedankenlose, unreflektierte Suche letzten Endes erfolgreich sein würde? Wie viele Male hatte er eine Schleife zurückgelegt wie die an der Klammer, die einst seine Nabelschnur, seine Tet-ka can Gan, abgeklemmt hatte? Wie viele Male würde er sie noch zurücklegen müssen?
»O nein!«, schrie er entsetzt. »Bitte nicht wieder! Habt Erbarmen! Gnade!«
Trotzdem zogen die Hände ihn weiter. Die Hände des Turms kannten kein Erbarmen.
Sie waren die Hände von Gan, die Hände des Ka, und sie kannten kein Erbarmen.
Er roch Alkali, bitter wie Tränen. Die Wüste jenseits der Tür war weiß; blendend hell; wasserlos; ohne Geländeformationen bis auf eine undeutliche, verschwommene Bergkette am Horizont. Der Duft, den der Alkaligeruch überlagerte, war der von Teufelsgras, das süße Träume, Albträume, Tod brachte.
Aber nicht für dich, Revolvermann. Niemals für dich. Du verdunkelst dich. Du verfärbst dich. Darf ich brutal offen sein? Du machst weiter.
Und jedes Mal vergisst du das letzte Mal. Für dich ist jedes Mal das erste Mal.
Er machte einen letzen Versuch zurückzuweichen: aussichtslos. Das Ka war stärker.
Roland von Gilead trat durch diese letzte Tür, durch jene, die er stets suchte, durch jene, die er stets fand. Sie schloss sich lautlos hinter ihm.


8

Der Revolvermann blieb für einen Moment leicht schwankend stehen. Er merkte, dass er eben fast das Bewusstsein verloren hätte. Das kam natürlich von der Hitze, der verdammten Hitze. Es gab auch Wind, aber der war trocken und brachte keine Erleichterung. Er nahm seinen Wasserschlauch, schätzte den restlichen Inhalt nach Gewicht ab, wusste genau, dass er nichts trinken sollte – dies war nicht die rechte Zeit dafür –, und nahm trotzdem einen Schluck.
Einen Augenblick lang hatte er das Gefühl gehabt, anderswo zu sein. Vielleicht im Turm selbst. Aber die Wüste war natürlich verwirrend und voller Luftspiegelungen. Der Dunkle Turm lag noch tausende von Rädern entfernt vor ihm. Dieses Gefühl, viele Stufen erstiegen und in viele Räume gesehen zu haben, in denen viele Gesichter seinen Blick erwidert hatten, schwand bereits.
Ich werde ihn erreichen, dachte er, indem er mit zusammengekniffenen Augen in die unbarmherzige Sonne aufsah. Das schwöre ich beim Namen meines Vaters!
Und vielleicht ist es dieses Mal dann anders, wenn du dort hinkommst, flüsterte eine Stimme – höchstwahrscheinlich die Stimme des Wüstendeliriums, denn wann wäre er schon jemals dort gewesen? Er war, was er war und wo er war, nur das, nichts anderes, gewiss nicht mehr. Er besaß keinen Sinn für Humor und nur wenig Phantasie, aber er war unerschütterlich. Er war ein Revolvermann. Und in seinem Herzen, gut verborgen, empfand er weiter die bittere Romanze seiner Suche.
Du bist der Einzige, der sich niemals ändert, hatte Cort ihm einmal erklärt, und Roland hätte schwören können, Angst in seiner Stimme gehört zu haben … obwohl er nicht begriff, weshalb Cort sich vor ihm – einem Jungen – fürchten sollte. Das wird dein Untergang sein, Junge. Du wirst auf deinem Weg zur Hölle hundert Paar Stiefel aufbrauchen.
Und Vannay: Wer nicht aus der Vergangenheit lernt, ist dazu verdammt, sie zu wiederholen.
Und seine Mutter: Roland, musst du immer so ernst sein? Kannst du niemals ausruhen?
Trotzdem flüsterte die Stimme es noch einmal
(dieses Mal anders vielleicht anders)
und Roland glaubte, etwas anderes als Alkali und Teufelsgras zu riechen. Er glaubte, es könnten Blumen sein.
Er glaubte, es könnten Rosen sein.
Er verlagerte seine Gunna von einer Schulter auf die andere und berührte dann das Horn, das hinter dem Revolver an der rechten Hüfte in seinem Gürtel steckte. Das alte Messinghorn, das der Sage nach einst Arthur Eld selbst geblasen hatte. Auf dem Jericho Hill hatte Roland es Cuthbert Allgood gegeben, und als Cuthbert gefallen war, hatte Roland sich gerade noch die Zeit genommen, sich zu bücken und es wieder aufzuheben, bevor er den Todesstaub jenes Hügels von seinen Stiefeln geschüttelt hatte.
Dies ist dein Sigul, flüsterte die verhallende Stimme, die süßen Rosenduft, den Geruch der Heimat – o verloren! – an einem Sommerabend, mit sich brachte: ein Stein, eine Rose, eine nichtgefundene Tür; ein Stein, eine Rose, eine Tür.
Dies ist dein Versprechen, dass die Dinge sich, anders entwickeln können – dass es vielleicht eine Rast geben wird. Sogar Erlösung.
Eine Pause, und dann:
Wenn du standhaft bist. Wenn du wahrhaftig bist.
Er schüttelte den Kopf, um wieder klar denken zu können, überlegte, ob er noch einen Schluck Wasser nehmen sollte, kam aber davon ab. Heute Abend. Wenn er sein Lagerfeuer auf Walters Knochen entzündete. Dann würde er trinken. Vorerst jedoch …
Vorerst würde er seine Wanderung fortsetzen. Irgendwo in weiter Ferne stand der Dunkle Turm. Näher jedoch, viel näher, war der Mensch (war er ein Mensch? war es wirklich einer?), der ihm vielleicht sagen konnte, wie man dorthin kam. Roland würde ihn einholen, und wenn er das tat, würde dieser Mann auspacken … aye, ja, yar, so soll es über Berge und Täler hallen: Walter würde gefangen werden, und Walter würde reden. Roland berührte nochmals das Horn, und dessen Vorhandensein war eigenartig tröstlich, so als hätte er es nie zuvor berührt.
Zeit, sich weiterzubewegen.
Der Mann in Schwarz floh durch die Wüste, und der Revolvermann folgte ihm.





Spoiler



Roland tut seit Ewigkeiten den Mann in Schwarz verfolgen - Roland ist der ausgewählte Beschützer vom KA (Schicksal) Seine Taten auf dem Weg zum Dunklen Turm und bei der Verfolgung entscheiden ob es von anfang beginnt oder ob er diesmal den Kreis durchbrechen kann. Bei den Neuanfang hat er das Signalhorn was er sonst immer verloren hatte was hinweist das diesmal es anders läuft. Das Schicksal verspricht das diesmal alles anders wird und er Erlösung findet.

Der Film beginnt mit Band 2 "Drei" der Bücherreihe wo Roland nach New Yorck geht und seine Begleiter findet - aber da diesmal alles anders ist und es wohl zur Finalen Schlacht mit den Mann in Schwarz kommt weil es nur noch einen Balken gibt der die Welten zusammen hält. Viele Balken sind schon zerbrochen und dadurch ist die Welt in "The Stand - das letzte Gefecht" usw untergangen. Bricht der letzte Balken wird das Böse im schwarzen Turm befreit und alle Welten sind des Todes.


----------

